

What if we could patent business models? - sarbogast
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/lean-startup-circle/qONxR2yAxNE

======
vitovito
...This is a strange discussion thread. I assumed it was an ancient Usenet
thread before business method patents became common.

But, it's not. It's recent. It's in the Lean Startup group.

You already can patent business models, if they're defined specifically
enough: that's a business model patent, like Amazon One-Click.

You can probably also patent business models if they're not defined
specifically enough, because the USPTO will let all sorts of things through
these days, and then you can saber-rattle all sorts of things out of it.

Are you really a viable startup founder when you don't understand the basics
of the current practices in IP law? Given that failed startups often have
their IP as their only viable asset?

~~~
sarbogast
Sorry but the IP legislation is way different in Europe (where I live for now)
from what it is in the US. In Europe, you can't patent software for example.
And regarding business models, I didn't know it was already possible and I
assumed it wasn't judging by what's happening to AirBnB with its European
clones. But I guess when you patent a business model in the US, it's only
valid there, which makes it less useful against geographical copycats.

~~~
vitovito
Ah! Caught out as being geocentric. Didn't even occur to me to see where the
OP was posting from. :)

------
stewie2
I want to patent "selling".

